# Paddy McParland M.B.E



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello everybody ,
hopefully some of you would be able to help me i'm looking info on Paddy McParland M.B.E who was a frist officer with Fisher of Barrow in Furness up till the 80s. on retirement he lived the in Preston and received and M.B.E for gallantory of his services during the second world war. Can anybody give me more info regarding Paddy are the Fisher Fleet?

Thanks mac 1


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Mac,

mv EMPIRE JILL, British coaster MoWT/James Fisher & Sons. 739 tons. Built in 1942. She survived the war.

London Gazette 11 June 1942 - Birthday Honours List 1942
McParland, Patrick Joseph - Mate - MBE(Civ)

Regards


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*paddy mc parland m.b.e*

many thanks hugh. you are always well informed. is this firm ;fishers; still going. any ideas on the award or what became of the empire jill. paddy mc parland originated from newry county down home to another fisher fleet/joseph fisher and sons.very best regards mac 1


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Mac,
Here is Patrick Joseph McParland's WWII medal card held at Kew in piece *BT 395/1.*

His Seaman's Pouch is held at Kew in piece *BT 372/277/162.*
His Dis A. was R213402.

Regards


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*paddy mc parland mbe*

super stuff hugh. thanks for your efforts on this.as i said we are organising a civic reception for 5newry seamen decorated in ww2.details on paddy were sketchy so this is just great.whats the best way to get the info from kew.two men ex ss dorrien rose got the dsc. they were the mate terry o hanlon and the chief barney murphy.captain leo mc court dsc ex wallace rose got his award after normandy.finally ex ss opepe newry captain henry hollywood was awarded an mbe.lest we forget many thanks again for your help.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Mac,
The medal file can be downloaded for £3.50 by following the link in BT 395/1. The pouch in BT 372 can be requested by clicking the link then click "ordering and viewing options" then click "order printed or digital copies of this record" then follow instructions. Ask for the " Seaman's Pouch for R213402 MCPARLAND P J 30/08/1902 NEWRY" The cost for this file was £8.50 and as far as I understand it, it still is despite many changes in price structure at Kew. Because this file is for a named individual you should be able to get it for that price.

Regards


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Paddy Mc Parland M.b.e*

Hugh Thanks For Explaining The Procedure So Clearly.these Things Are A Minefield For Someone Like Me Who Is Atotal Novice.the Sense Of Community And Camaraderie On This Site Is Terrific.best Regards Mac.


----------



## BrianP (May 9, 2007)

Paddy McParland was the bosun on the Bay Fisher when the ship was sunk by enemy aircraft in February 1941. I have a picture of him and 3 other survivors. taken at Dundee Hospital. He lived at 49 Keith Street, Barrow in Furness, as recorded on the half yearly log books for the Bay Fisher.
My grand father was Master of the ship and I would like to make contact with any of his family if possible, and pass on a survivors report he gave after the sinking.
Brian


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Brian,
I think your chances of finding family members of Paddy McParland are slim to say the least.
Better The survivors report is put on the internet.

regards
Roger


----------



## BrianP (May 9, 2007)

I have been contacted by the niece of Patrick McParland, after she looked up her uncle on this website. 
BrianP


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

mac 1 said:


> Hello everybody ,
> hopefully some of you would be able to help me i'm looking info on Paddy McParland M.B.E who was a frist officer with Fisher of Barrow in Furness up till the 80s. on retirement he lived the in Preston and received and M.B.E for gallantory of his services during the second world war. Can anybody give me more info regarding Paddy are the Fisher Fleet?
> 
> Thanks mac 1


You may like to contact Fishers who are still in existence. Their email is
https://www.james-fisher.com/

Regards

Howard


----------

